# طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2008)

عندما عاد الأب من السفر وجد إبنه الأصغر باستقباله في المطار، فسألةالأب على الفور: كيف جرت الأمور في غيابي هل حدث مكروه لكم 
أجابه الابن: لا يا أبي كل شئ على مايرام ولكن... حدث شئ بسيط وهو أن عصا المكنسة قد انكسرت . 
أجابه الأب مبتسماً: بسيطة جداً، ولكن كيف انكسرت 
أجاب الابن: أنت تعرف يا أبي عندما تقع البقرة على شئ فإنها تكسره 
أجاب الأب متعجباً :البقره!!! قل تقصد بقرتنا العزيزه 
أجابه الابن: نعم، نعم، عندما كانت تهرب مذعورة، دهست فوق عصا 
المكنسه وارتمت البقره على الأرض وانكسرت عصا المكنسة 
أجاب الأب: والبقرة، هل حدث لها مكروه 
أجاب الابن: ماتت 
صرخ الأب: ماتت، ومما كانت تهرب مذعورة 
أجابه الابن: كانت تهرب من الحريق 
قال الأب: حريق وأي حريق هذا 
قال الابن: لقد احترق منزلنا 
قال الأب: ماذا منزلنا احترق، وكيف احترق المنزل 
قال الابن: أخي الكبير - رحمه الله 
قاطعه الأب: هل مات أخوك 
قال الابن: نعم، أخي كان يدخّن فسقطت السجارة على السجادة 
فاحترق المنزل ومات أخي بداخله 
قال الأب وقد انهارت أعصابه: ومتى كان أخوك مدخناً
قال الابن : لقد تعلم الدخان كي ينسى حزنه 
قال الأب: وأي حزن هذا
قال الابن: لقد حزن على والدتي 
قال الأب: وماذا حدث لأمك 
قال الابن: ماتت
فسقط الاب قتيلا من كل الاخبار السيئه ومات ابنه ورائه حصرة على ابوة
" منقووووول "


----------



## gigi angel (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

حلوه  اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
يادونا  زيك كده


----------



## gift (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

ههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:
و مات المخرج و المنتج و المصور:smil12:
و لما عرض هذا المسلسل في التلفزيون مات المشاهدون جميعا:t33:​


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بشويش بشويش بصحيييييييييييييييييييح

هههههههههههههههه:new2:


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله جدا ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



germen قال:


> حلوه  اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> يادونا  زيك كده



انتى اللى احلى يا جيرمين يا قمرررر .:99:


----------



## wawa_smsm (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرة برضو ,بدأ بالمكنسة ووصل لمراته...
شكرا يادونا على الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:
> و مات المخرج و المنتج و المصور:smil12:
> و لما عرض هذا المسلسل في التلفزيون مات المشاهدون جميعا:t33:​



هههههههههههههه ميررررررسى يا gift على تعليقك العسسسسسسسسسسسل .


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا تجربة رائدة
بئى الاب مات ! 
وجيبهالنا احناااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى 
كنا عايزين منك عشرة فى المنتدى هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا بشويش بشويش بصحيييييييييييييييييييح
> 
> هههههههههههههههه:new2:



ههههههههههه حونين بقى هنقول ايه .....ميررسى يا توته :smil12:


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

*الحمد لله ان باقى العائله انتظروا فى البيت*
*ولم*
*يذهبوا لاستقباله لكانوا فى خبر*
*كاااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
*شكرا دونا*​*ملحوظه*
*gift اخيرا كتب تعليقااااااااااااااااااااات*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



kokoman قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله جدا ​*



ميرررررسى يا كوكو نورررررررررت .


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش منه تانى الولد دا
عايزه واحد منه عندى فى الشغل علشان اللى يقرفنى اصدرهوله
عسل يا دوناااااااا​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بالظبط ومات المخرج والمصورن ومات المشاهدون وبق واحد بس ليكتب القصة  سمى مات هو الاخر 
*​


----------



## ملاك فرج (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

بجد يا دونا عسل


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرة برضو ,بدأ بالمكنسة ووصل لمراته...
> شكرا يادونا على الموضوع



هو ده الذكاء  ابتدى من المهم لغاية ما وصل للاهم ههههههههههه 
ميررررسى على التعليق يا wawa_smsm


----------



## amjad-ri (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## شنودة بستان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بشويش بجد بشويش 





بشويش 


بقوول بشويش 


امال لو مكانش بشويش كان عمل ايه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا تجربة رائدة
> بئى الاب مات !
> وجيبهالنا احناااااااااااااااااا
> ...



واااااااااالنعمه ما انا اللى قتلته يا جيجي:vava: ههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

ههههههههههههههههه بجد تحفة


----------



## شروق الشمس (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
معقولة المكنسة عملت كل هذا
الف شكر


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



BITAR قال:


> *الحمد لله ان باقى العائله انتظروا فى البيت*
> *ولم*
> *يذهبوا لاستقباله لكانوا فى خبر*
> *كاااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
> ...



ربنا ستر يا بيتر   ما هو كان لازم يفضل حد عايش علشان يحكيلنا هههههههه.........ميرررسى يا بيتر على تعليقك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مفيش منه تانى الولد دا
> عايزه واحد منه عندى فى الشغل علشان اللى يقرفنى اصدرهوله
> عسل يا دوناااااااا​



هههههههههههه للدرجه دى مزعلييييينك ........ميرررسى يا قمر على تعليقك السكرررر.


----------



## mero_engel (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

*فعلا يا دونا دي احسن طريقه لوصول الخبر عشان ميكنش ليه اي اثر*
*الواحد يموت علي طول من غير ما يحس بحاجه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي موضوع سكر*​


----------



## twety (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



> ههههههههههه حونين بقى هنقول ايه .....ميررسى يا توته :smil12:



ياحونين انت ياعسل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بالظبط ومات المخرج والمصورن ومات المشاهدون وبقى  واحد بس ليكتب القصة  سمى مات هو الاخر
> *​



فعلا هو حكاالى قبل ما يوووودع :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



ملاك فرج قال:


> بجد يا دونا عسل



شكراااا يا ملاك ربنا يخليك .


----------



## totty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

_هههههههههههههههه
ايه الرقه دى
ههههههههههههههههه
_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​



شكراااااا لمرورك يا  amjad-ri


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



شنودة بستان قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بشويش بجد بشويش
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه ميرسى على  التعليق الجميل يا  شنوووووووووده :flowers:


----------



## ناريمان (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## sameh7610 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

*ميرسى يا دونا على الحاجات الحلوة ديا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بجد تحفة



:love45:


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



شروق الشمس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> معقولة المكنسة عملت كل هذا
> الف شكر



ههههههههههههه
 ايوه صحيح امال لو مكنسه كهربائيه كانت عملت ايه:99:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا يا دونا دي احسن طريقه لوصول الخبر عشان ميكنش ليه اي اثر*
> *الواحد يموت علي طول من غير ما يحس بحاجه*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي يا حبيبتي موضوع سكر*​



اهو انتى اللى سكرررررررر   يا ميرووووو:999:


----------



## emy (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

_ههههههههههههه_
_فى اكتر من كده بشويش _
_مرسى يا دونا_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



twety قال:


> ياحونين انت ياعسل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



:36_33_2:


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههه
> ايه الرقه دى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> _​



اكييد قصدك عليا يا توتى :a63:


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



ناريمان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*



ميرررسى  يا ناريمااان انتى اللى تعليقك جميييييييل :t23:


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



sameh7610 قال:


> *ميرسى يا دونا على الحاجات الحلوة ديا
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرررسى يا سامح:t23:


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

:t25::t25:





emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههه_
> _فى اكتر من كده بشويش _
> _مرسى يا دونا_​



لا خااااااالص طبعا مفييييييييش:vava:
ميرررسى ليكى انتى يا قمررررر :t25:


----------



## yousteka (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

زي العسل يادونا ياقمر 
موضوع جميل جميل جميل
وينفع برضه كوسيلة سهلة للانتحار


----------



## cuteledia (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*

هههههههههههههههه الموضوع جامد اوي يا Dona Nabil
تسلم ايدك ... يسوع معاكي ويباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



yousteka قال:


> زي العسل يادونا ياقمر
> موضوع جميل جميل جميل
> وينفع برضه كوسيلة سهلة للانتحار



هههههههههههههه ميررسى يا يوستيكا يا قمررررر وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى :love45:


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طريقة توصيل اى خبر سىء بشووووووييييييش*



cuteledia قال:


> هههههههههههههههه الموضوع جامد اوي يا Dona Nabil
> تسلم ايدك ... يسوع معاكي ويباركك



ميررررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياااتك يا cuteledia .


----------

